# Forbes lists DIRECTV App for iPhone as "Great"



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Check it out:



> Sometimes a great app isn't about doing something clever with the iPhone, it's about using the iPhone to do something very clever with a completely different device. This application allows you to set your home digital video recorder for the DirecTV service. Expect applications like this to proliferate--this is a sneak peek at what's to come.


http://www.forbes.com/2009/06/12/ip...onal-tech-iphone_slide_2.html?thisspeed=25000


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'd like to add my personal congrats to the developers of the DIRECTV app, who have all done a great job with it! Almost makes me want to get an iPhone!


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Almost makes me want to get an iPhone!


No question about it - it's apps like this that are slowly pushing me in the direction of an iphone.


----------



## jsmuga (Jan 3, 2008)

Great app I use it all the time......


----------



## psychobabbler (Sep 16, 2006)

I use this app all the time. I use it when I'm downstairs and I want to record on the upstairs DVR. I use it instead of the from my desktop. Good job Directv!


----------



## argonaut (Dec 16, 2006)

I really love this app for the iPhone. I never use the web based version any more as it is too slow. It is so nice to be able to schedule the game to be recorded when I forgot to do it the previous night night or before leaving for work in the morning.

The only feature missing is the ability to add additional recording time to account for things like overtime. Right now I record the following program as well. Other than that it is great.


----------



## patyoung (Jun 23, 2004)

I like that app as well, but is there a reason you can't use it to schedule OTA recordings? Maybe I'm missing something, but those channels just aren't available to me and those are my HD locals.


----------



## kpantz (Jan 7, 2009)

Anyone know whether this app functions with WiFi and not just over AT&T? I'm getting an iPod touch and am curious.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

kpantz said:


> Anyone know whether this app functions with WiFi and not just over AT&T? I'm getting an iPod touch and am curious.


It functions with WiFi and over 3G.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

I use the iPhone app all the time as well. In fact I use it instead of the search features on the DVR itself. They only time I ever really go into "Manage Recordings" these days is to re-arrange my prioritizer list or kill SL's. I use the iPhone app to setup both one off shows and SL's these days, even if I'm sitting in the same room as the DVR I'm setting up the recording for and watching it.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

patyoung said:


> I like that app as well, but is there a reason you can't use it to schedule OTA recordings? Maybe I'm missing something, but those channels just aren't available to me and those are my HD locals.


OTA isn't available via the iPhone app or DirecTV's website.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

We use it daily and it also works on the touch.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

From everything I've read and seen, it's definitely a great app and DIRECTV deserves congratulations for their work. Now I'm hoping DIRECTV can devote some resources to create an equivalent app for Windows Mobile 6.0+ 

Microsoft is finally opening an App Store like Apple's iPhone store, so I think it's time for a WinMobile app.... (Nudge, nudge.)


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Apple's on the bandwagon now... calling the DIRECTV App a "Staff Pick." Check it out:

http://www.apple.com/iphone/apps-for-iphone/staff-picks/directv.html


----------



## Grydlok (Mar 31, 2007)

kpantz said:


> Anyone know whether this app functions with WiFi and not just over AT&T? I'm getting an iPod touch and am curious.


I use it on my Ipod Touch


----------



## VandyCWG (Dec 19, 2006)

I dont have an iPhone or iTouch, but I do like the look of this program.

I just wish that WindowsMobile would get a little love over here.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

I couldn't agree more. This is one of the apps I use almost daily.


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

Once it becomes available on the Palm Pre, I will be all over this so called App to kill all Apps!!!!!


----------



## MX727 (Jun 8, 2007)

psychobabbler said:


> I use this app all the time. I use it when I'm downstairs and I want to record on the upstairs DVR. I use it instead of the from my desktop. Good job Directv!


+1001


----------



## psychobabbler (Sep 16, 2006)

argonaut said:


> The only feature missing is the ability to add additional recording time to account for things like overtime. Right now I record the following program as well. Other than that it is great.


Agree 100%. Hopefully they'll add it in future updates.


----------



## WaltL (Feb 20, 2007)

I too would like to see it on the *Palm Pre*.


----------



## Tigers93 (Jun 25, 2009)

Lawman, Pre users, et al,

"I dont have an iPhone or iTouch, but I do like the look of this program.

I just wish that WindowsMobile would get a little love over here."

This same functionality has been a bookmark on my windows mobile phone (Sprint HTC) for a long time and works just fine.

Just go to m.directv.com and login in with your DirecTV login and you'll be setting up recordings to your pick of your dvrs in moments. Just used it yesterday and took me 30 seconds to set up recording US beat Spain in soccer.


----------



## hughh (Sep 22, 2006)

I just d/l this app and really like it on the iPhone. It is faster than the receiver.

My only question is: Do you have to log on with your acct # and password, or is there a way of saving this info so you don't have to enter it every time you use the app?
Thanks,
Hugh


----------

